# Balcony underlayment



## Gforce (Feb 4, 2017)

What systems has everyone found to be the best for balcony underlayments? Architect wants a floor tile installed over system. There are no definitive product approvals I have been able to find and reps don't seem to have any advice. For past companies I've worked for, we usually would do a SBS modified system with smooth modified midply. Sealoflex CT could be installed as an additional waterproofing. I am in South Florida so we do have a high velocity wind zone code that product need approvals. Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------

